# Okur is on FIRE!



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone else watching this Jazz game? Okur has 41 points and the 3rd quarter isn't even over yet.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there a Jazz game on tonight?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Loke said:


> Is there a Jazz game on tonight?


Yes...yes there is.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

And yet they still blew a 20 pt. lead _(O)_ . Looks like the Jazz are coming back together now that the Pacers are starting to miss some shots again.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe I spoke too soon. Buckle up!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Memo had the monster game, but ran out of gas. Many thanks to AK and D-Will for finishing the game for the Jazz. 8)


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

43 from the big man. Good game!

Too bad the Jazz passed on Granger in the draft, that kid is a stud!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Too bad the Jazz passed on Danny Granger to take Deron Williams??? -BaHa!- 
That was the 2005 draft, my man! I'd take D-Will any day of the week. I'm sure you would too, right?


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Spazz tried to give it away again. Sloan cannot be happy with the team blowing a 20 point lead. They need to learn to drop the hammer when they get up by 20. Slop win again. This type of play will come back to hurt them for the run to the playoffs.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Too bad the Jazz passed on Danny Granger to take Deron Williams??? -BaHa!-
> That was the 2005 draft, my man! I'd take D-Will any day of the week. I'm sure you would too, right?


That's true, but if my memory serves me correct he was drafted torwards the end of the round and the Jazz had two second round picks that they maybe could have packaged up....I mean it was only CJ and Robert the Whale....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dead Drifter said:


> Spazz tried to give it away again. Sloan cannot be happy with the team blowing a 20 point lead. They need to learn to drop the hammer when they get up by 20. Slop win again. This type of play will come back to hurt them for the run to the playoffs.


Agreed... when hasn't it cost them? :lol: My wife actually got great tickets to the game so I got to go to my second game last night... pretty fun times. We left with a minute and change left but sure enjoyed the Pacer comeback... too bad they couldn't finish it with a win.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I was at the game. He quietly put up all those points. I looked at the scoreboard and suddenly he had 30 points. They did in typical fashion try to give the game away.

On a side note.......... best half time show ever (my daughter performed).


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

It was a good halftime show, my daughter performed as well. However, I can't help but feel a little ripped off about the whole deal. We had to buy a her a $31 ticket to get into the game so she could do a service for the Jazz. They also would not let parents in to see them practice at 2 pm. Really, were they afraid someone was going to hide in the bathroom until game time to get out of buying a ticket?

Later,
Griff


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I felt the same way. I think it was purely a marketing ploy to sell tickets. That many kids dancing, forcing them all to buy tickets, plus their parents, siblings, Grandparents etc... All that equals ticket sales.

They should have at least given the kids a ticket for performing.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Good to know I wasn't alone.

Later,
Griff


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

River rat, this has got to stop... I can take the BCS garbage that you spew on here, but when you openly cheer against my Jazz you are crossing lines.

*DON'T!!!*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> River rat, this has got to stop... I can take the BCS garbage that you spew on here, but when you openly cheer against my Jazz you are crossing lines.
> 
> *DON'T!!!*


 :lol: You should have seen the dirty looks we got at the game. It was priceless but still a good time.

I think its ridiculous that they charged the performers to get into the game as well... what a crock of shiz. I would say the Jazz could even afford to spare one or two parents a ticket....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I think its ridiculous that they charged the performers to get into the game as well... what a crock of shiz. I would say the Jazz could even afford to spare one or two parents a ticket....


It is a business, and those kids were NOT forced to attend the game. It was a choice.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Right... because Miller is so strapped for cash he has to charge kids to come watch a ball game and perform in front of a huge crowd.... probably the biggest crowd these kids will ever be in front of. Classy.... of course, to the kids, they didn't care, they didn't have to pay but if I was a parent in that situation, it'd sure be the last time my kids paid to get into that place. Its not like he couldn't just eat that price or write the cost of those tickets off but he's got to be diggin for every spare penny. Pretty sorry deal when you even have to charge folks to provide you with halftime entertainment instead of understanding what an opportunity you have to create a positive experience and the potential for more Jazz fans. Huge turnoff in my opinion... course, I wouldn't have even been there if the tickets weren't free. 8) I'd much rather have had two of the kids have my tickets quite honestly if I'd known they were getting charged money to be there.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> It was a good halftime show, my daughter performed as well. However, I can't help but feel a little ripped off about the whole deal. We had to buy a her a $31 ticket to get into the game so she could do a service for the Jazz. They also would not let parents in to see them practice at 2 pm. Really, were they afraid someone was going to hide in the bathroom until game time to get out of buying a ticket?
> 
> Later,
> Griff


What a rip-off. I'd be annoyed as well.

Shane


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Pro,
Is there anything you are not an expert on? My daughter had no choice if she wanted to dance in a national competition. It was a mandatory performance. 

Does the Jazz Bear have to buy a ticket to get in? What's the difference?

Later,
Griff


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I wonder if they charge the Jazz Dancers to perform at the games?

Great lesson for the kids.

"Honey, see that big 6'11' man over there. Your $31.00 went to help pay his multi-million dollar salary for playing ball. Are you sure you still want to sign up for dance lessons next year?"


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> Pro,
> Is there anything you are not an expert on? My daughter had no choice if she wanted to dance in a national competition. It was a mandatory performance. Then the dance studio should have ponied up. Business is business. You daughter plans on going to a national competition, should Miller pay for that as well? Sounds like the dance group got something out of it after all. _(O)_
> 
> Does the Jazz Bear have to buy a ticket to get in? What's the difference? The Jazz Bear is an EMPLOYEE, makes a bit of a difference don't you think? He wasn't using the experience for future engagements.





Riverrat77 said:


> Right... because Miller is so strapped for cash he has to charge kids to come watch a ball game and perform in front of a huge crowd....Where does he draw the line? Does every half time performance get in free plus family/friends? It is a BUSINESS not a charity. I think the girls and their parents should show some gratitude for being ALLOWED to perform on such a big stage.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Seriously Pro why do have to comment on something that you have absolutely no knowledge about. Your worse than Harry Nutzack talking about Spidey.

Later,
Griff


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> Seriously Pro why do have to comment on something that you have absolutely no knowledge about. Your worse than Harry Nutzack talking about Spidey.
> 
> Later,
> Griff


Don't let your emotions get in the way. I understand the emotions you are feeling, but I am merely pointing out a different side of the story. Why does that cause so much anger from you toward me? Do you 'need' everyone to agree with you or feel the wrath of Griff? :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if they charged the guys who went to half court and airballed all but two of their three pointers? Seriously, throw the **** thing like a baseball, you'd have had a better chance apparently. I still don't think its right to charge the kids... they're little kids for hells sakes. Sure its a business but there are writeoffs and all sorts of exemptions that the business can earn through a tad bit of generosity, although Mr. Miller appears to have overlooked that in his overzealousness to make a buck from anyone he can. Car dealer mentality I guess. And the last time I went, halftime was a talking head yapping about something or other and then the Jazz dancers came out.... there was some other junior style dance team too but I have no idea if they were charged to be there.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Like I said, Okur was on FIRE!!! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bottom line for me is it is a PRIVATE business that should be allowed to charge who/what they deem 'fair'. The price of a Jazz game went over MY self imposed cap long ago, so I don't go. But, I won't bemoan the PRIVATE business for setting prices for what the decide is equitable.


mjschijf said:


> Like I said, Okur was on FIRE!!! :lol:


Don't try and get this back on topic! :twisted: I read an article the other day on ESPN.com that said Boozer will NEVER play in a Jazz uniform again, this year or ever. The article also stated the opinion that it is for the betterment of the Jazz. I will take Milsap and his heart/drive over Boozer every day of the week. Okur seems to be taking on a bigger leadership role and that is good to see as well.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Like I said, Okur was on FIRE!!! :lol:


 -BaHa!-


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Don't try and get this back on topic! :twisted: I read an article the other day on ESPN.com that said Boozer will NEVER play in a Jazz uniform again, this year or ever. The article also stated the opinion that it is for the betterment of the Jazz. I will take Milsap and his heart/drive over Boozer every day of the week. Okur seems to be taking on a bigger leadership role and that is good to see as well.


You contributed to the hijacking of my thread, so now I have every right to hijack YOUR hijacking. :lol:

I keep hearing conflicting information about Boozer. Last I heard is that he's out for AT LEAST 4 more weeks after his knee surgery. I honestly don't care at this point. Lately Millsap's level of play has been just as good as Boozer offensively, plus I think he's better defensively. My only real concern with Boozer being out is that it hurts their depth. They have been playing better ball as of late. Hopefully they can keep it rolling.

If Boozer is out for the rest of this season, I think his absense is hurting himself more than the team. Not many teams are going to be willing to sign him to the huge contract he is looking for after missing almost an entire season. Personally, I think he will be back in a couple of months simply because he knows it will increase his chances of getting paid next year. However, at this point there is no doubt in my mind that he won't be in a Jazz uniform next season.


----------

